# Computer building help



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

hi everyone im not really good with computers so i was wondering if you can give me insight into if all these components i choose would work. Heres what i got so far.

cpu

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3273995

motherboard

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3241061&CatId=1569

ram memory

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=586829&CatId=147

video/graphix card

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3012875&CatId=2349

sound card

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1870098&Sku=C44-3272

power supply

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&Sku=O261-2005

case

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215768&Sku=ULT31824

cd/dvd burner reader

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127312&Sku=S167-4500


speakers

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=559246&Sku=C375-5001

monitor

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2430647&Sku=A179-2204

any help would be greatly appreciated and if you think something should be changed or i should get something else feel free to tell me.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well all the parts you selected will work together. But theres a couple of problems. You dont have enouph memory , 512 is pretty low nowadays. That video card isn't that great if you wanna play games. And if your going to build a new pc I would have selected an am2 or 775 socket mother board. 939 is kinda outdated for a new pc. also ddr2 would be better then regular ddr. 

So I would suggest a am2 or 775 motherboard with ddr2. And a cpu to go with. Then at least a 1 gig of ram, cuz 512 is kinda low nowadays. Then maybe a gefore 8600 or higher or a radeon 2600 or higher.

And if you like i can help you pick them out, just need to know your budget.

The sound card , power supply , case , dvd drive , speakers , and monitor look good.


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks alot for the help and yea you can help me pick them out. I dont really have a budget cuz im putting all this on my christmas list soo wherever you can find the part at the cheapest price would do... thanks


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey emosun here are the the components i found from your suggestions

video card:
Powercolor Radeon HD 2600 Pro / 512MB DDR2 / PCI Express / Dual Link Dual DVI / HDTV / CrossFire Ready / Video Card

link
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3212542&CatId=1826

mother board
EVGA nForce 680i SLI Motherboard - NVIDIA, Socket 775, ATX, (New T1 Version), Audio, PCI Express, SLI, Dual Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0 & Firewire, Serial ATA, RAID

link
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2945261&CatId=1533

CPU
Intel Pentium D 925 Processor HH80553PG0804MN - 3.0GHz, 4MB Cache, 800MHz FSB, Presler, Dual-Core, OEM, Socket 775, Processor

link
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2525999

if there any other website tht sells them for less let me no.. thanks again


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I love shopping at tiger direct, they really do have the best deals. half of my machine is made parts from there website. the parts you picked are kinda miss matched, you picked a really really nice mobo but a slow cpu. Here are the parts i would suggest.

Heres the motherboard and cpu, they are bundled together and it will save you money.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3433136&CatId=2406

This video card will work well with the intel cpu. Usually when you build a system you want to have amd cpu's with ati cards and intel cpu's with nvidia cards.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3048543&CatId=1560

Then get two of these for ram
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968664&CatId=1872


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for all your help emosun...just one more question where can i get LEDs for my comp just to put a nice finishing touch on it


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1120775&CatId=494 add 2 for blue leds


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

thnks 1 got 0wn3d and emosun for all your help


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Sure, just post back if you have anymore questions.


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

will do..most likely will be when the time comes to building it..thnx again


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey guys i have a couple more quick questions..

1.) i forgot to pick out a hard drive and i need some help 

and

2.) do you think i need tht sound card because it looks like my motherboard has similar connections already on it.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I dont think you need the sound card unless your doing some kind of audio work. The onboard will work just fine. Also check out this hdd

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3318029&CatId=2459


----------



## silentecko7 (Nov 25, 2007)

looks good thanks alot


----------

